# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring fish dream?

## tl123

Hi, I just joined the site and was just curious about a recurring theme in my dreams. I'm not exactly sure where I should post this but this works. Anyway, for quite some time I've been having dreams about fish... in most cases something bad is about to happen to the fish and I'm frantically trying to save them (ex. they somehow get out of water and I have to try and keep them alive) I could go on and on but it's just kind of bizarre and random and I would really like to know what it could mean. This seemed like the place to get answers. Anything would be appreciated, I'm always interested!

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to DV!

Recurring dreams are often about something you fear, and when you fear having them again, ironicly they show up. Try not to pay attention to the dream, don't worry about having it. I'm afraid I can't tell you exactly why you dream about the fish dying, perhaps you're a fish loving person?  :smiley: 

If you've got any more questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello, welcome to Dreamviews!

I have a lot of dreams too where I need to save someone, no matter the circumstances. It may be a manifestation of some aspect of our life that we don't have control over, or is bothering us. That could be why we get the nagging feeling to always save it and make it better somehow. But remember that the best person to interpret your dreams is you. 

If you want, you can check out the General Dream Discussion forum. It has a subforum about dream interpretations, and another one for recurring dreams and nightmares.

If you have any questions, ask away! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Do you or did you ever have any fish? It could be something subliminal, like if you're very attached to them.

----------


## melanieb

**Thread moved to Recurring Dreams**

----------

